

Ask HN: A High Profile Startup Guy Ripped us Off. What's the best move? - JohnyBGood

(throwaway account)<p>I submitted my startup for inclusion in a large Silicon Valley event. I knew the guy running the event had a semi-competing portfolio investment. I did worry he he might like our approach and push them down that route after seeing our thing, but figured it was worth the risk since we're launching this new product very soon anyway.<p>We made it multiple steps into the process and they expressed interest but then we were rejected without any explanation. No problem though, we weren't all that excited about the event and it's their thing, their call.<p>I am upset though that his portfolio company did a pretty significant pivot <i>exactly</i> in the direction we are going less than a month later. They rushed out a shitty hack of our concept.<p>Ultimately we're not really worried about them. They've been around for something like 4 years and don't seem to have much of a clue. We're confident that we'll kick their ass. What does it say about a company that they pivot the company around their investor's stolen concept in a month (after about 5 other pivots prior)<p>Anyway. A part of me really wants to rip this guy a new one. This is clearly a pattern for him. All of his own startups are ripoff ideas of other peoples and I could easily detail that and tear him a new one. It's very tempting and would be extremely cathartic I think.<p>On other hand: I'm not actually worried about the copycat or the investor affecting my startup in any practical sense. Users don't care about the inside baseball or the drama of copycats.<p>I guess I know what the <i>logical</i> answer is: let it slide. But there is a part of me that <i>really</i> wants to do what <i>feels</i> right: expose the scoundrels.
======
revorad
Focus on your users and customers. Ignore all other distractions.

------
steventruong
Drop the anger. Focus on what you're doing. Forget about them. They are dead
to you. It's not worth it wasting brain cells even thinking about this. It
only wastes your time, your energy, and pollute you. Focus on what actually
matters

~~~
brudgers
I was recently bent out of shape and got advice from someone I trust - Living
well is the best form of revenge.

------
brackin
Annoying story, either way shouldn't cause any huge problems. Was the event
launch? fits the profile.

~~~
tgalvin
Immediately my first thought.

------
JohnyBGood
Thanks for the feedback. It's so damn tempting but I'll most likely drop it
and get on with things. Certainly not going to let it distract me for more
than the few minutes it has already.

------
mchannon
If this guy's track record is to make bad and ineffectual copies of up-and-
coming business models, then neither you nor others would benefit/have
benefited from being warned beforehand.

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, and investors like businesses
that have competitors (it validates the space). This clown has just paid you
two kudos, gratis.

The best revenge is to watch him fail (by succeeding, yourself). Holding a
grudge is like letting someone live in your head rent-free.

------
rbanffy
I'd love if you exposed them. You may consider, however, how that could damage
your career down the road.

------
Holmes
are his initials the same as a foundational religious figure?

